# Highest mileage 2.0T's



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

I was curious who has the highest mileage 2.0T's and what kind of issues you've had along the way? What transmission, and what kind of modifications, if any, and how long have you had them?


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's (snowboardegn)*

I am sure I am not the highest, but I put on a lot of miles. Zapped APR stage 1 @5k and Stage 2 @26K. 31K in 1 year. No major Engine/drive-train problems other than this cold start everyone mentions. I have had that since day one. 
Windshield washer hose got crimped and broke...Dealer did a DIY with some tape and said this happens all the time.
Trunk latch broke.. and Almost couldn't close trunk at airport. Had it in twice, never lined up correctly.
Car uses a little oil. I actually check it every few K.
had every panel painted on the car twice from hailstorm and crappy body shop. But mechanically it still runs solid.


----------



## bgriggs (Jul 28, 2006)

45k with no chip. Only engine problem has been a bad fuel injector covered under warranty. I drive the piss out of it too, autocrossed it at least 30x.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's (snowboardegn)*

45k.. exhaust since about 3k chip since about 15K.. beat the piss out of the car
no problems.
manual..


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

15k
apr stage 2, apr sport tbe, 
"C" dv and "g" pcv covered under warrenty. no problems just a few TSB's under warrenty. I beat the piss out of mine too.
But I just got a 02 2slow for a dd to take the brunt.


----------



## a3 dude (Nov 15, 2006)

23k, 6MT, no mods, no drivetrain problems


----------



## Aznfobbert (Jun 29, 2006)

26k, revo, no major problems.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Aznfobbert)*

33.5k had a DSG replaced, Radio wouldn't work on cold mornings, had hood repainted due to spots from factory.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

19k miles so far.
Had the stage 2 revo for about 5k miles.
Blew one DV and the airbag fault light has come on twice so far. Car runs beautiful better then when it came out the factory : )


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

26k, stock.
destroyed buncha stuff got it put back together and runs like a champ.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

user majid on here

82K miles on his 06 GLI
I replaced his cam/fuel pump a few weeks back, 2 DV's, and 1 PCV. 90% of the mileage has been APR stage 2.


----------



## DeathMoJo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_user majid on here

82K miles on his 06 GLI
I replaced his cam/fuel pump a few weeks back, 2 DV's, and 1 PCV. 90% of the mileage has been APR stage 2. 

82K?!?!! GOD DAMN!! Thats mad miles for what, maybe, 2 years of ownership!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

Revo since 900 miles. I have 30,000 miles on the clock no problems


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_user majid on here

82K miles on his 06 GLI
I replaced his cam/fuel pump a few weeks back, 2 DV's, and 1 PCV. 90% of the mileage has been APR stage 2. 








Wow that is a lot for an '06. Looks like someone is enjoying their car. Nice to hear its running strong with few issues.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (DeathMoJo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathMoJo* »_
82K?!?!! GOD DAMN!! Thats mad miles for what, maybe, 2 years of ownership!

hha yeah I have 82k on my 00 jetta.. but I also haven't driven it in 2 years and probably spent every other year off the road before that...


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (DeathMoJo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathMoJo* »_
82K?!?!! GOD DAMN!! Thats mad miles for what, maybe, 2 years of ownership!


haha, yeah....he drives the hell out of it...I think he still has 3 months to go before he hits the 2 year mark. Factory warranty long gone. Emissions warranty gone. He's pacing to kill his extended warranty shortly after the 2 year mark. He figures he'll have 300K when it's paid off. and, he still keeps it clean


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

damn i though i was pushin it with 58k on my A4
makes me feel a little better


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

Thats her from her good side though


----------



## Halloween (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: nearing 50K*

I have 48,900 or about. 
At 18000 it was EIP chipped until around 30000. 
CAI and EIP short shift kits from 18000.
Replaced two A/C compressors under warranty and several bulbs in the front driver blinker and running light. Bulb is still out. First DV just blew. No major issues. Burns oil unless I keep up on 2000 mile changes.
I average 20 mph over the limit almost constantly and shift late. Jammed the tranny many times while text messaging on freeway exits. Tranny loves it and asks for another.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: nearing 50K (Halloween)*

'06 GTI 6MT, ~60K miles (purchased 2/20/06)... on the 4th DV now, PCV blown, GIAC'd since 400 miles, auto-x'ed every weekend and ~7-8 track days
Still have the unresolved airbag wiring issue (out of warranty before I bothered), still need a radio reflash


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: nearing 50K ([email protected])*

49, 904 on the clock
GIAC one week after purchase in April of 2006
AWE TBE
VF Mounts 
ATP CAI
EJ FMIC
BM Shifer
StopTech BBK
No probles excet for the expected blown DVs and paint chip in the plasitic front washer cover (repainting covered by VW)
God I love this car


----------



## OG KHUSH (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's (snowboardegn)*

32K: 1 failed DV, 1 failed fan, Some Intake Manifold Issues, and only mods so far are Autotech Cat-Back Exhaust and K&N drop-in filter.


----------



## meanvw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's (OG KHUSH)*









Just turned over 75,000 miles. Anybody got more miles than that on a 2.0T?
Revo stage 1 at 500 miles, Revo stage 2 at 20,000 miles. 3" turbo back, neuspeed intake. Have not had any problems.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanvw* »_Just turned over 75,000 miles. Anybody got more miles than that on a 2.0T?
Revo stage 1 at 500 miles, Revo stage 2 at 20,000 miles. 3" turbo back, neuspeed intake. Have not had any problems.


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_user majid on here
82K miles on his 06 GLI

That was over a month ago.


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's (snowboardegn)*

I have 21K on mine and have put a ton of modifications on and have had no major problems. At 3K I put APR 93 and 100 octane software, ATP Downpipe with Magna Flow High Flow Catalytic Converter, Neuspeed Down Pipe Back Exhaust, Neuspeed P-Flo with Extension Cold Air Intake, Neuspeed Power Pulley Kit, Neuspeed High Flow Turbo Discharge Kit, Neuspeed High Flow Intercooler Pipe, Forge Motorsport Twintercooler Front Mount Intercooler, Forge Motorsport Vacumn Operated Diverter Valve, Forge Blow Off Valve Spacer, VF Engineering Side Motor Mount, VF Engineering Pendelum Motor Mount, New South Boost Gauge, Sachs Race Engineering Coilover Kit, Eurospec Front and Rear Cross Drilled and Slotted Rotors, Clear Side Markers, and I am going to purchase the VF engineering Big Turbo Upgrade Kit within the next month. The only problem I have had is blown diverter valves and when I first put the ATP Downpipe on my car ran like **** because the downpipe does not have a catalytic converter so the car would bog lose power during certain times and stuff. But now it runs perfectly. I always put 95 octane in the gas tank and always change the oil every 2,500 miles with Mobil One Fully Synthetic 5-30 Extended Performance oil. Also, I normally have the chip turned off unless I am in the mood to race with someone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's (maitino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maitino* »_with Mobil One Fully Synthetic 5-30 Extended Performance oil.

no no no no no!!! Use Mobil 1 0W-40... that is the ONLY approved Mobil1 oil for use in these motors!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no no no no no!!! Use Mobil 1 0W-40... that is the ONLY approved Mobil1 oil for use in these motors!

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

my friend has a BMP 07 gti and already has 55k


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's ([email protected])*

just passed 45,800 miles. Have been using RedLine 5W-40 from the beginning....


----------



## slcjetta (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no no no no no!!! Use Mobil 1 0W-40... that is the ONLY approved Mobil1 oil for use in these motors!


so if you live in canada and have cold weather you still stick with 10w. sounds dumb to me. oil is oil. of course synthetic is best but its all weather according.

not argueing for him. he lives in cal. but for anyone else who lives in cold climates.


----------



## 1SLOW2.0 (Feb 10, 2006)

I feel much better, purchased the car in March 2006 and just passed 9,000 miles. I was thinking I was getting up there.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm well on my way to being a high-mileage lab monkey.
Purchased my '06 GTI DSG on May 25th with 6300 miles on it.
As of today, she has 15,200 miles.
No problems, except for a persistant silly-assed grin when I'm driving it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (1SLOW2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SLOW2.0* »_I feel much better, purchased the car in March 2006 and just passed 9,000 miles. I was thinking I was getting up there.

Smartass.








I thought my friend with 50,000 on his MY07 GTI was nuts. Some of you have him beat. His car is a Canadian GTI, so it's really about a year and a half old now.


_Modified by BRM10984 at 2:39 PM 8-11-2007_


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

Just checking back in. I now have 87,849


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_Just checking back in. I now have 87,849









Man, you drive a lot.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

14K miles 2 years in january 2008


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (snowboardegn)*

41,000 miles.
chipped at maybe 1k, exhaust at 1.2k, intake a litter after that.
Problems consist of a broken motor mount, pcv valve needing to be replaced, and a speeding ticket or two


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

750 miles!!! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

i have 17k miles on my 06 gli but my friend with an 07 gti alread has 60k miles. he drives crazy. in a year he did 60k+ miles. lmao. he has giac and no porblems, just dv and pcv, the usuall


----------



## mccurdy21 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (AndorGLI)*

33k, See sig for mods. I have had no breakdowns or even a funny noise yet. 
My only problem is the number of chips/dings in the clear coat on the front end. I live in SLC, they don't gravel in the winter... I wonder if this is just from bugs. 
Has anyone else had issues with the paint?


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (mccurdy21)*


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
























damnnn you drive alot lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_

















Damn! Timing belt replaced yet?


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_

















You are a champion. Thats my goal. only 89k more miles to go.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Damn! Timing belt replaced yet?


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif @ 70K


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif @ 70K


I'm at 70,400... Need to do it soon


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn 45k for me


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm at 70,400... Need to do it soon









His still looked in great shape when we did it...but we were swapping cams, so replaced it anyway..did notice the water pump was leaking when we did it though.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

That's a lot of miles guys. I just got done putting almost 4000 miles in 15 days leave. My wife put that much in the 6 months I was gone.
It's at 55000 miles now, and this is with a 5 mile commute to work. 0-40W Mobil One since day one, the "C" DV went recently right after going stage 2, ordered the G let's see how that one holds up.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

Wow, I thought I had too many miles on my 06 that I got last August, almost September 2006. I just passed 20k.
To the guy with 100k, those are all hwy miles? Where do you commute to?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_To the guy with 100k, those are all hwy miles? Where do you commute to?

About 120 highway miles a day not counting trips to Pittsburgh to go bar hopping or to see his women.








http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
About 120 highway miles a day not counting trips to Pittsburgh to go bar hopping or to see his women.








http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1

That may be to much detail. Now the cops know where to look for me


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
That may be to much detail. Now the cops know where to look for me

















That is a ton of driving! Pretty cool though that the 2.0T is doing it's job and even the APR flash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ronin1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have about 42k on my '06 GTI. Now I don't feel so bad about driving "only" about 24-25k per year. I'll soon be through with my factory warranty although I did buy the extended one.
I had the common problem with the bad AC compressor and I also most recently had the common problem of the intake manifold motor having to be replaced.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (ronin1)*

How many of these cars are chipped with DSG? The OP asked for transmission info and a few posted their type....should I assume manual trans if nothing else was said?


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (rev18gti)*

11 000 milles since may, Unitronic reflash 1+. No problems, everything is going well.
Good to see the 2.0T doing is job well.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_
His still looked in great shape when we did it...but we were swapping cams, so replaced it anyway..did notice the water pump was leaking when we did it though. 

Shocker.


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

35k and still on original dv and pcv valves. Fuel pump air conditioning compressor and flap valve motor replaced under warranty.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*

Anyone having carbon build up problems. We have had two FSI engines with horrible carbon problems it was caked on everywhere both were out of factory warrantry one guy had 126k on his he drives from md to ny everyday for some medical thing I don't know if he transfers records or what put he puts on a ton of mileage.
He came in with the check engine light on Mis-fire on #2 the carbon had built up so bad that when the fuel injector was spraying the fuel would not make it all the way into the cylinder to combust. I am no expect but here are some pics that might clarify what I am talking about but this is not rare we get alot of 2.0t that has misfires and its due to carbon build up. I am guessing it could be the ethanol in our gas now, were are also selling alot of subaru injectors out of no where and its not all for one stlye engines its just about all of them. Here are some pics of the head from the FSI...anyone else having any issues like this? I am not a mechanic or anything like that so my description might be wrong but this is what a tech told me.
From oil sludge on the 1.8ts to carbon on the fsi's c'mon volkswagen what gives.








This pic is down the intake port.


----------



## Halloween (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

Interesting pic. My exhaust vomitted this stuff up the other day while I was trying to get out of my icy driveway. Hell of a fight, I think I lost, seeing as I got a tow to pull me out.
I have 60,600 miles, two years in March. Not great, not bad.
Car's loud as anything and I'm about to do a clutch job. Waiting on the mail and the install funds. This morning, heard a terrible noise when I started it up. Familiar to flywheel chatter I saw on many cars on youtube. 
Also, tach needle pauses before coming down from 1000 to 800 at the end of a rev. Clacking on revs when cold, followed by something that sounds like pigeon stuck with a pencil.
I need help here? Am I screwed? Or is this gone clutch going more?


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Halloween)*

Silly question but how do you know what a pigeon stuck with a pencil sounds like.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_Anyone having carbon build up problems. We have had two FSI engines with horrible carbon problems it was caked on everywhere both were out of factory warrantry one guy had 126k on his he drives from md to ny everyday for some medical thing I don't know if he transfers records or what put he puts on a ton of mileage.
He came in with the check engine light on Mis-fire on #2 the carbon had built up so bad that when the fuel injector was spraying the fuel would not make it all the way into the cylinder to combust. I am no expect but here are some pics that might clarify what I am talking about but this is not rare we get alot of 2.0t that has misfires and its due to carbon build up. I am guessing it could be the ethanol in our gas now, were are also selling alot of subaru injectors out of no where and its not all for one stlye engines its just about all of them. Here are some pics of the head from the FSI...anyone else having any issues like this? I am not a mechanic or anything like that so my description might be wrong but this is what a tech told me.
From oil sludge on the 1.8ts to carbon on the fsi's c'mon volkswagen what gives.








This pic is down the intake port.


Jesus Christ. Maybe I do want to get rid of this car and pick up another 2.5L motor car?








Hopefully I'll put the miles on slowly enough that others will do the legwork for me in getting VW to foot the bill if this becomes a common problem.


----------



## Halloween (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*

How do you cook your pigeon, bro?







And he thinks my questions make no sense...


----------



## rob0589 (Apr 30, 2005)

turned 50k yesterday


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_Anyone having carbon build up problems. We have had two FSI engines with horrible carbon problems it was caked on everywhere both were out of factory warrantry one guy had 126k on his he drives from md to ny everyday for some medical thing I don't know if he transfers records or what put he puts on a ton of mileage.
He came in with the check engine light on Mis-fire on #2 the carbon had built up so bad that when the fuel injector was spraying the fuel would not make it all the way into the cylinder to combust. I am no expect but here are some pics that might clarify what I am talking about but this is not rare we get alot of 2.0t that has misfires and its due to carbon build up. I am guessing it could be the ethanol in our gas now, were are also selling alot of subaru injectors out of no where and its not all for one stlye engines its just about all of them. Here are some pics of the head from the FSI...anyone else having any issues like this? I am not a mechanic or anything like that so my description might be wrong but this is what a tech told me.
From oil sludge on the 1.8ts to carbon on the fsi's c'mon volkswagen what gives.


Doesn't carbon buildup happen when you're not on the gas pedal WOT once in awhile? I know that's probably common with some Buicks that grandparents drive and stuff, because they never get on the gas.


----------



## Super 180s (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: nearing 50K (Halloween)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halloween* »_. No major issues. Burns oil unless I keep up on 2000 mile changes.


Err.... wtf dude? 2k mile changes is just insane. Even race cars don't change that often!!


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Highest mileage 2.0T's (slcjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slcjetta* »_

so if you live in canada and have cold weather you still stick with 10w. sounds dumb to me. oil is oil. of course synthetic is best but its all weather according.

not argueing for him. he lives in cal. but for anyone else who lives in cold climates.

I think he was just referring to the oil being VW approved. Not really proving a point with the weight.








Anyway, I got my car the beginning of Novemember and am already at 6,000. On my way of racking it up there!!


----------



## Vdubb91 (Jul 31, 2018)

My stock 2016 Tiguan has 76,300 miles and is a great daily driver! Drive it pretty hard at times, burns no oil, just keep up on oil changes and DSG fluid changes and you will have a solid car!


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

About to turn 80K miles on my 2007.

Keep up on oil changes, cam follower checks and drive happily.

I've had a few things pop-up over the years, but all sort of normal/expected. Thermostat and some coolant hoses needed replaced, had a charge pipe break loose, and about to replace the valve cover gasket (likely has more to do with the age of the car than anything).

It still starts up quickly, and drives great. APR Stage I for a long time now - love it.

I'm keeping it nice, and have no need to replace it with a MKVII car - I think mine's just as nice, honestly.


----------

